# Johann Liebert vs Hannibal Lector



## Lord Genome (Jul 9, 2008)

1. Face to face, has to break the other with only conversation wise(inspired by Palpatine vs Hanibal )
2. Better manipulater overall
3. Better character


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Jul 10, 2008)

Johann on all 3 counts, he totally mind fucked an entire town.  That is way out of Lechters leauge.

Palps is out of both of their leauges though, you would need someone like "Friend" to be able to challenge him in this category.


----------



## Heinrich Runge (Jul 13, 2008)

Very interesting. I vote for Johann for better manipulator and winner of the "match", but Lecter certainly is a great character, even greater than Johann in my opinion.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 13, 2008)

This a joke?


----------



## tyciol (Jun 4, 2010)

Johann no contest and I love Lecter.


----------



## Lucifeller (Jun 4, 2010)

Look up 'Complete Monster' on TvTropes. Johann Liebert is in the pic on that page.

That really says it all. Johann wins on all 3 accounts by being just that ridiculous.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 4, 2010)

The face of true evil. Don't let this guy fool you.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jun 4, 2010)

I can't find the most fucked up one, so this will have to do"

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epC71UrPcgg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
Johan, easily.


----------



## Weltall8000 (Jun 4, 2010)

Categories 1&2 Johann, easily.

But I personally give category 3 to Hannibal. I think Johann is a great character too, however.


----------

